# Staining cherry very red



## wrestlingstud13 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey guys...im making a cherry dresser and I want to stain it to come out just about candy apple red...anyone know of any good stains I can use to accomplish this?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Not to be judgmental why would you want to stain cherry that color. I would just clear coat. And not the the true beauty of the cherry. Just my opinion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sam

Do you have a *MAYCO in your town ?, *candy apple red is a auto finish .

====


wrestlingstud13 said:


> hey guys...im making a cherry dresser and I want to stain it to come out just about candy apple red...anyone know of any good stains I can use to accomplish this?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Not to be judgmental why would you want to stain cherry that color. I would just clear coat. And not the the true beauty of the cherry. Just my opinion.


I too, wonder why. However, you can get the color you want with Aniline powdered dyes. for the best color fastness, I would use the dyes that are mixed with water, not alcohol.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sam, stain technology has advanced quite a bit. Minwax has tintable stains that use pigments the same as latex paint. Ask about this at your local big box store.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike, I've heard/read that artist's oil paints can also be used with Polyurethane. Has anyone here ever tried that?


----------

